# Savings account info



## bottlediger (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone out there have a regular savings account that has a better interest rate than 0.8%. I am so pissed at my current bank because I used to have a 3.15% interest rate and its now dropped to 0.8% without them even letting me know for the last 6 months. Im getting about 100 and some dollars a year in interest when I used to get over 400 bucks.


 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 18, 2009)

buy a CD?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 18, 2009)

A savings account, what's that? I have bottles.

 I had a similar problem, I bought a bottle for $100.00 and tried to sell it and only get $75.00! Somehow the market changed one day...come to think of it my home dropped about $50K in value as well. There's a pattern establishing here!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 18, 2009)

really, if you have enough money in savings that the interest is a concern you probably shouldnt have it in savings. Talk to the investment advisor at the bank, they are paid to help you. If you dont feel they are helpful , find a new bank. They are working for you the customer and they should act like it. They do at my bank.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep I agree with Matt. Buy a CD but change banks first in a loud but military manner. []


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 18, 2009)

haha ill do that, didnt want to go the CD route but ill have to look in to some things

 Digger ry


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 18, 2009)

This is something I know a bit about... Bag the bank and go to Edward Jones. Try some of the American Investment group mutual funds. There is no minimum buy in. The first year I was in my mutual fund I got about 20% (from 7k to 8300). Then we started this recession, and it has went down, but the mutual fund has a great long term track record, and when there s a couple of years of recesssion it is always followed by very dramatic recovery... Now is the time to buy in... YOu can buy what are called B shares that you pay nothing up front, but you have to leave the money in for 8 years or pay some fees when you sell. I found these funds to be mucjh more productive than my traditional IRA. Serious, Edward Jones, check it out.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 18, 2009)

And I used to buy CD's, but the rates on CD's have really came down in the past 10 years... But maybe I have more of an aggressive strategy than you.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 18, 2009)

I will def look into it thanks dude

 Digger Ry


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been thinking really hard about buying 40 acres of sagebrush though, I mean sooner or later the price has to go up, and even if our economy totally crashes, I have something tangible, you know, not just a receipt for some bank or company I bought into. Really low property tax... I don't know, maybe its a bad investment, but at least its tangible.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 19, 2009)

I invested in land while still a teenager. Acreage in Utah, Texas, North Dakota and yes, even property in Mexico (30 year annual renewable lease). Land is a great investment because you can live on it and be self-sufficient. Fact is, they're not making land anymore and it's a great commodity to have. Problem is, it's not too portable. It can also go bye-bye on the whim of a divorce court decision. One million dollars of real estate gone just before the judge retires. Prenuptuals anyone?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2009)

Regardless of what they say on TV gold is not a good investment. You might want to pick up some silver if you want to get into precious metals. Silver is slow to rise and slow to drop plus more and more companies are using silver to build their electronics circuit boards and other hardware with it. The price of gold can bottom out over night.

 My dough is in real estate. Bought an 8 acre piece of dirt for 19 grand, held it for 9 years and it sold for 65 grand. A few improvements  and 2 years later it sold for 80. Dirt is always a good investment and so are any communications companies like the cellulars.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 19, 2009)

No children involved, but no equitable distribution of the marital estate either. My former attorney has since been disbarred.


----------



## coreya (Nov 19, 2009)

20 acres and a gun. Thats what its comong to!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 19, 2009)

> Regardless of what they say on TV gold is not a good investment.


 I would agree. They are preying on people's fear. It irritates me when I see unscrupulous ads.  You want to buy low , sell high , not the other way around.

 You cant advise anyone how to invest without knowing all the parameters of that person's situation, income , age, debt, etc etc etc. Its best to talk to a professional and it doesnt cost anything to ask questions. Get all the knowledge you can.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 19, 2009)

And I don't suppose you have thought about livestock? They reproduce you know.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2009)

NINA AND ME AS CHRISTIANS SHOULD BE ROLLING IN MONEY AND HAVE OUR VERY OWN COLLEGE TO BOOT,ACCORDING TO PAT [I AIN'T NO TV EVANGELIST,GOD TOLD ME TO RUN FOR PRES,I HAVE A GOLD MINE IN AFRICA AND OWN RACE HORSES] OR ACCORDING TO JOEL OSTEEN AND OTHERS! ACORDING TO THESE FREAKS GOD IS A GREAT BIG OLE ATM MACHINE AND EACH TIME YOU PRAY HE THROWS A COUPLE THOU. YOUR WAY FOR JUST BELIEVEING IN HIM!!!

 NINA AND ME MUST REALLY BE LOW ON HIS LIST ACCORDING TO THESE PEOPLE! TIME WILL TELL!!

 GOD WILL TAKE CARE OF US,BUT HE SAID THE RICH HAVE THEIR REWARD HERE. COURSE I KNOW YALL TALKING GETING BY AND SURVIVING THESE ROUGH TIMES AND SOME ARE GIVING ADVICE THAT SEEMS GOOD AND TRYING TO HELP OTHERS AND THAT IS GREAT!

 I JUST GET TICKED WHEN I HEAR HOW CHRISTIANS SHOULD ALL BE WEALTHY. JUST MAKES ME FEEL BAD SOME TIME,YOU KNOW?

 SCUSE THE INTERUPTION! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 19, 2009)

you can raise a lot of guinea pigs on 20 acres...yum.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont laugh, I got a catalog from a company that you donate to and they buy livestock for poor people around the world (not a bad idea in theory). For somewhere in S America I think you could buy a villager some guinea pigs (an important source of protein in thier diet). I cant raise farm animals in this neighborhood but i might be able to get away with a herd of guinea pigs?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 19, 2009)

Right, and after you've gorged yourself on the feast, you can stitch together a sexy bed spread out of the pelts.. []


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2009)

> coreya: 20 acres and a gun. Thats what its comong to!


 
 I've got both covered. Besides you need a gun to harvest wild range fed guinea pig. They can be dangerous in the wild.[]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG, My head is spinning....IRA's....5.8%......Guinea pigs......Mutual funds......I will just keep my cash where I always did....In a coffee can......If I could only remeber where I buried it.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree Realestate is always a sound investment. Get a couple rental propertys in the getto and become a slum lord. Also consider down town parking lots and rent spaces monthly.

 Chris


----------



## redbeardrelics (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Ry,
  Inquire around at other local banks for much better deals. My local bank, (Easton, MD Bank & Trust) offers a checking account that pays 3.5% interest, and refunds up to $50 per month in ATM fees from their ATM's or other banks ATM's.
 The only stipulations are you have to sign up for paperless monthly statements (emails), and that you have at least one automatic deposit or withdraw per month, and that you use your debit/check card 12 times per month. 
  The current 3.5% interest is variable, but for me it has always stayed between 3.5% and 3.9%.
  The only downside is that they only pay that interest rate on the first  $25,000.00 in your checking account. Anything above $25,000.00 just gets the normal interest rate of 1.whatever %.
  I love this checking account !


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 20, 2009)

redbeard,
 I have that same deal at my bank.  Electronic statements and use the debit card at least 10 times a month.  They were paying 4.1% interest when I signed up, but the interest rate is variable.  Now it is down to 1.0%


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope, not me...no rentals. The bro tried the rental thing after I warned him not to. He built 6 brand new houses and filled them with upright citizens who immediately began to destroy them. The first and best tenant (timely with the rent) moved out because of divorce (House built on cursed ground, everyone who moved into it got divorced until the present owners). I went with him to inspect and the house was a disaster. Now he kept the first and last months rent and an equal security deposit but the place (1 1/2 year old house) needed a complete paint job and many repairs before that could happen, new carpet, new flooring in the kitchen, all new bathroom and kitchen fixtures, trim replaced....well you get the idea. He sold all the houses. Get a chunk of vacant dirt so the taxes will be low and hang onto it. When it is payed off it is yours to do what you want with.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone wanna buy some sagebrush yet??


----------



## Dugout (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll throw in some cactus too.


----------

